# Old Lathe Project



## Louis Dusablon (Jan 31, 2016)

Convert 220 3 ph. to 220 1 ph. wasn't 100 % sure if I could do it, (5 HP) 
It needed a bit of TLC,  getting the old oil off, what a chore that was, fixing oil leaks, dismantling the carriage for inspection, tailstock needed some repair, oil pump wasn't working at full capacity,  I by-passed it using old hydraulic pump I had,  hoping to get all the function with the VFD.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow. I have a lot of respect for you guys that rebuild (& usually enhance) machines like this. I would not  know where to begin, especially on the electrics. When you VFD a gearbox lathe, do you typically choose a middle gear & control rpm with the controller box, or are you free to pick any gear like normal & VFD gives you even more rpm range flexibility? Dumb question, but what does the hydraulic pump go to? (like oil lubrication or some sort of movement function?)


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Feb 1, 2016)

Free to pick any gear with variable speed or any gear to its maximum RPM
The hydraulic pump replace to headstock pump for gear and bearing lubrication.


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 2, 2016)

That's a beefy looking lathe Louis. I like the machine skates. Can you provide details of the wheels you used for them?


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi John
the back wheels are rated for 800 lbs. ea  they are made of urethane.  the front wheels do swivel and capable of 400 lbs. ea
made in Germany. available at Castertown.  I will post some Pics so you can how I made them.


----------



## EricB (Feb 5, 2016)

Looking great, Louis! I was thinking of making some similar machine skates. How do you like them?

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Feb 5, 2016)

it made the job so much easier,  this lathe weighs between 3700 to 4000 lbs


----------



## Louis Dusablon (Feb 7, 2016)

first cut with VFD


----------



## BradH (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Louis Dusablon (May 26, 2016)

its been a while since I posted anything on my lathe project, time seems to get in the way, I have 1 upgrade a steady rest needs some tig welding before its complete
all materials from scrap yard scavenging



 



also made a rear spider for the lathe, made a threaded sleeve and used locktite to glue it to the spindle



 


 



made a tramming gauge for the mill works really good and fast to set up used cheap indicators from busy bee (good enough)
copied from youtube






one more item,  this is my take on a centre height gauge for setting tool height, simply a piece of stainless I had drilled and tap a 1/4x20 hole , used a cap screw made a reference mark . done


----------



## EricB (May 27, 2016)

That steady is looking great! Are you going to split it?

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis Dusablon (May 27, 2016)

yes I will split later on as I don't have the time right now , save that for the winter


----------



## Louis Dusablon (May 27, 2016)

another mod for the mill, cause I just can hardly reach the top


----------



## PeterT (May 27, 2016)

I like your accessories Louis.
Dumb question, but what is a spider's function? Am I seeing it mounted to the outside of the headstock there?


----------



## Louis Dusablon (May 27, 2016)

the function of the rear spider is to prevent a long piece of shaft that is longer than the headstock,  or if you have a long overhang you can reduce the amount of wobble


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 31, 2016)

Well, identical VFD to mine - through mine is just connected to power so far and attached with duct tape while the other is still in the box - need to figure out a way to sleep less and work more.


----------



## Louis Dusablon (May 31, 2016)

There must be an app for that.


----------



## Louis Dusablon (May 31, 2016)

My lathe had an auto stop at one time, 
Presently working on fabricating some part will post pic later


----------

